
The rules of brainstorming, according to top design firm IDEO - a_w
https://boingboing.net/2017/07/03/the-rules-of-brainstorming-ac.html
======
HillRat
This is just the basic set of rules devised by Osborne (and later Adams) in
the 1950s-'70s. There's a rich set of literature on facilitating co-creation
workshops that builds on both practical experience and formal research, and
much of which goes against the original brainstorming thesis (e.g., let people
generate and score concepts individually, to avoid the "tyranny of the
decibel"). Current workshops tend to have a much more structured flow than the
classic model, and are designed to address the specific needs of the expected
output.

